# Morning Surfing



## Drizzt321 (Dec 17, 2013)

So I was up early this morning and decided to get some shots with my rented EF 100-400L on my 5D3. These were processed quickly via in-camera RAW processing before resizing on my work computer and posted. I still like them though


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 17, 2013)

More photos


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 17, 2013)

Almost there


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 17, 2013)

Not technically surfing, but I thought it made a nice image.


----------



## CarlTN (Dec 18, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> Not technically surfing, but I thought it made a nice image.



Nice work on all these. I like the jet in the background of this one...


----------



## Click (Dec 18, 2013)

Very nice series Drizzt321.


----------

